

We need a Groupon for phone plans - willthefirst

I would love a service that groups me with 4-5 other people who want similar phones on the same carrier, and then lets us compile our cash to get a cheaper bulk phone plan. Thoughts?
======
debacle
Why would the phone companies go for this?

